# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Καλημέρα σε όλη την παρέα!!!!!

## ΠΕΡΙΚΛΗΣ

Καλημέρα φίλοι μου.Ειμαι νέος κάτοχος ενός ρινκνεκ,με πολλές απορίες!! Ελπίζω στην βοήθεια σας!!

----------


## Titribit

Καλημερα

Καλως ορισες στην παρεα μας!

----------


## Esmi

Καλή σου μέρα! Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας! Σύστησε μας το πουλάκι σου στην αντίστοιχη ενότητα! Για οτιδήποτε χρειαστείς θα είμαστε εδώ για βοήθεια  :Happy: 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλημέρα Περικλή και καλώς όρισες!! Να χαίρεσαι το μικρούλι σου, ανυπομονούμε να δούμε και εμείς τη φατσούλα του!

----------


## wild15

Καλώς μας ήρθες! ! !

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλώς όρισες Περικλή ,καλή συνέχεια με τον μικρό σου φίλο.

----------


## IscarioTis

Καλως μας ηρθες! 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mai_tai

Καλως ορισες φιλε!

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Καλώς ήρθες Περικλή

----------


## Flifliki

Καλώς ήρθες!

----------


## Πέγκυ

Περικλή καλώς όρισες!!!  :Happy:

----------


## panagiotis k

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα Περικλή

----------


## fantomas

Καλώς όρισες !!!

----------


## dodonas

Καλώς όρισες !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

